# Moonstik Review



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

I've been looking for some time for a product which would make my fishing cap, with L.E.D's attached redundant and unnecessary. Enough light is given off by this to enable me to do everything I need to when flinging plastics and baitbashing from landbased locations, but there is a drawback; Insects. Clouds of midges,small white moths, I don't know what they are, fluttering about in my face ceaselessly. So Naturally, when I came across this product, I thought the universe had heard my plea:






And I bought one.

Initially this gadget worked very well. Fresh out the box, it glows extra extremely brightly, though getting straight and flush up the blank, which is what emits light and cases that oh-so awesome light saber effect, is nightmarishly finicky work. I took it down to the deepwater bend jetty, and found myself answering a lot of questions from my fellow Fisho's. It is a real attention grabber, and nothing can quite prepare you for that moment when your luminous rod tip bends suddenly with a bream strike. It is quite thrill, and also quite practical, as it it gives you a visual que as to what calibre fish you have on the way only looking at the rod itself can give. The moonstik came supplied with velcro straps and some adhesive seats, however these were totally ineffective. Ultimately, I secured the string cable with some heat activated glue to my rod blank and zip-tied the battery compartment firmly to the base of the rod, slightly after the reel seat. The manufacturers claimed total waterproof design without any caveat, and from my own dunk tests I can confirm that this is true. Two AAA batteries can power the moonstik for 130+ hours, supposedly.

However, a few days after my initial test, dull patches started appearing in the cable light. As of yesterday, they have turned into dead spot, such to the affect that the string light now only produces light at intervals, and I suspect it will not be too long before simply no light is produced at all. From the time I took the moonstik out of the box, I have owned it for two weeks, and have put it to practical application once. Needless to say, I can't score it very high on the longevity scale, and would not recommend it for purchase. The moonstik is not for sale in Australia, and cost me 33$ AUD, including delivery.

I am currently working on sourcing and mixing some extremely high quality glowing paint, which is invisible on the rod blank by day, and holds a strongly perceivable light charge for around 8 hours, with diminishing returns up to twelve hours. It can also be recharged to full capacity in an instant by using an old camera flash. I will post a review when I've worked out the nuts and bolts.

Pictures of the now defunct moonstik.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Take it back and demand a full refund. We've seen this many times here, and I'm sure elsewhere.

If a product doesn't 'perform the function for which it is intended' (for a reasonable time - my wording), take it back. The more we accept this crap, the worse it gets. I even had a Dick Smith employee state that I was lucky to get 14 months out of an MP3 player. His words, 'They are designed to fail in 12 months'. Bullshit. Do not accept this sort of reply. Australian consumer laws are there to protect you and your money against this sort of crap, which is nothing short of lies and theft.

DO NOT bow to their spiel:

1. Ask for the manager

2. Create a scene

3. Verbally and loudly warn other customers

4. Write to/email/ring the ACCC

Do NOT ever let the bastards take your hard earned money and give you crap for it.

(Example: Two days ago I bought a new battery operated wall clock from Target -$ 29 - the last one went for 25 years. Just like the old one, it took a AA battery. The battery would not fit (too short a slot). I took it back, and they conceded after ten seconds of trying. I loudly warned a customer in the queue to take her intending purchase of the same clock back. You know what, and I found this shocking ... the service counter staff were not even phased. :shock:

Not even phased ... I ask you, _*how often is this crap happening?*_ Well when I had my cash refund I went looking for the lady I had warned off the $ 29 pile of crap. I found her coming out of the clock isle with a triumphant look on her face. Triumphant because she had found another one at $ 4. I bought one too (cheapest online search was $ 9 at OfficeWorks).

The rub is and _*this is the warning about modern retailing*_, particularly mechanical/electronic devices), the Target checkout chick said she had bought one too, and it didn't work because the hands kept sticking. "Did you bring it back?, I asked. "No", she said, "it wasn't worth it." WTF?

$ 29 or $ 4, it doesn't matter. Everytime you concede defeat, you are encouraging them to get away with 'murder' of the retail customer.

trev


----------



## badmotorfinger (Mar 15, 2010)

Jinx. I bought one of those $4 clocks for the kids on weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

Consumers really are at the mercy of retailers, that's for sure. I probably would send the moonstik back, but as it turns out it will cost me about as much as I payed for it to ship it back to the U.S. So they've got me by the short and curlies on this one, I'm afraid. Best I can do on this is steer other people away from a dodgy product. I Generally post reviews of all gadgetry I pop on.

Thanks for the reply,
starling


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> You said "rant over" after 5 paras
> 
> You lied


Not really, and IMO a justifiable and totally adequate response, Paddy. Are you saying we should pay for crap and not demand consumer rights when it stuffs up in no time? I doubt it, but still very interested in your response.

trev

BTW, my $ 4 clock has now run for 24 hours. Counting.........


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > patwah said:
> ...


You did. He did. Justifiably. All cool.

trev


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2013)

patwah said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > You did. He did. Justifiably. All cool.
> ...


 Just out of curiosity Patwah, what in particular was so threatening about my post that it would drive you, at 41 years of age,out of your threadbare armchair and away from your reheated lean cuisine, Box set of M.A.S.H and pet fish with a christian name, to flame another member of an online kayaking forum?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

starling said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


Lol pwned wah, what flavours dinner?


----------



## Salty Dog (Sep 18, 2005)

> BTW, my $ 4 clock has now run for 24 hours


Are you sure trev? Perhaps if it says exactly the same time as when you originally bought it, it hasn't been running for 24 hrs... ;-) :lol:


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

patwah said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > starling said:
> ...


Liar

You're brewing dhal farts
Admit it


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds to me like you are looking for somewhere to have a whinge. First about a product that is not readily available to Aus consumers then about a perceived slight on another forum. Probably not the best way to introduce yourself to the community but each to their own i suppose.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

It was a good whinge, I enjoyed it.
It takes at least 20 posts to tune in to Paddy's humour, at 14 you didn't stand a chance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

nezevic said:


> Sounds to me like you are looking for somewhere to have a whinge. First about a product that is not readily available to Aus consumers then about a perceived slight on another forum. Probably not the best way to introduce yourself to the community but each to their own i suppose.


It's a product readily available enough to anybody who isn't too backward to engage in e-commerce. It's pretty simple really, essentially you just press buttons, and eventually things arrive in the mail. Perhaps not the best way to introduce myself (though I had already done that in a prior post), but not a particularly offensive way either; I'd say the latter part of my post was more of a gripe than whinge. Whinging implies a sort of consistent and repeated mode of complaint.

In any case, when I signed up I wasn't expecting anybody to pop over with a casserole.

I post reviews of gadgetry that I myself have purchased and tested to the end of helping other people make informed purchases, as well as to expose people to a range of gizmos that perhaps would have otherwise escaped their awareness. It isn't a particularly complex epistemology to grasp unless you happen to be a sociopath.


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Whatever floats your boat buddy. At least you understood what i meant.


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Why not just zip tie a glow stick to the end of your rod, would do the same job. 
Cheers 
Killer.


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

buy one of those bell things that the beach rods use , rip the bells off and just use the glowstick holder part (tis all i do)


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

Patwah as he gets off his threadbare couch to deliver a casserole.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice work Starling, mate there is only 2 more members to go and have you will have your full contingent.
Strangely feels like Dejavu except it's not one of my posts. :lol: 
Don't worry bloke they're not a bad mob (don't think I'm accepted enough to say we're just yet  )
I'm a gadget man myself so look forward to any other pieces of crap that you buy and do reviews on.
Just a heads up on the Cap Light and insects, turn it off until you need to use it, you kind of know if you have a fish on without seeing the bend in the rod.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

bildad said:


> any other pieces of crap that you buy


This


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2013)

nezevic said:


> Patwah as he gets off his threadbare couch to deliver a casserole.


I'll pay that.

+1.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

starling said:


> nezevic said:
> 
> 
> > Patwah as he gets off his threadbare couch to deliver a casserole.
> ...


Pay it in what though?

Smeagol says you can keep your stinking moonstiks precious


----------

